# paint masking



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey all.i know it has been discussed before,but could someone point me in the right direction?i am currently doing a two tone paint scheme on a scalectrix porsche 962.i used stanard painters masking tape but i think maybe i didn't wait long enough to apply the masking.i am masking krylon chrome paint,and the tape adhered to the paint leaving a sticky residue which i needed to sand off and reshoot.i am using rattlecans.any help is appreciated.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy: What you might try with a chrome paint is paint and Clear coat the 1st part and then mask with a high qual;ity masking tape . I really like Tamiya it leaves a clear crisp line and works really well. I have seen an Advertisement for " Frog Tape" on TV but have not tried it so i can't vouch for that tape. Hope this helps.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the quick response!i used green tape,and never will again!just trying to have some fun in the sun with what i had laying around.thanks for the tip,and i even picked up some krylon clear today,so there we go!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's another tip when masking... Make sure you press the tape into stuff like door seams, etc. I've had paint seep in under the tape at those points. Also, it helps if you spray light coats instead of heavy coats. When you peel off your masking tape, try to peel it off at an angle greater than 90 degrees. I also try to have the tape in hand close to the body when removing it (over the rest of the tape). You'll be less likely to pull the paint off this way.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks UJoe.done and done.i think the problem was really the dry time allowed for the chrome undercoat.it feels dry to the touch,but the handling time is another story.hope stump city is coming along for ya!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Sounds like you have worked it out. I paint the area that I intended to mask and then leave for 12 hours before I do any masking! Joe has a good point I lay down the mask and then spend some time flattening out the edges. When I'm happy with the edges I put the body down have a little break and then go back and do all the edges again! Works for me!! Don't worry about screwing up. Paint comes off! You can always get some decal stripes that will tidy up the edge!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah patience is the key,which i seem to have left in my other pants!
just gotta wait longer.now i am having issues with my clear!grrrrrrr!why can't people just buy cars that they like the paint job already???whatever.its for a friend.i am repainting the carrera 1/24 stars and stripes classic vette for him.everything was ok until i cleared!only minor issues though,so i don't think the build is a redo.(whew)it's day two,so i hope it's ready tomorrow.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Pic's???


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

new camera,still figuring out the hoo ha.my photobucket is givin me grief aswell.the clear i put on has just fudged a perfectly good paint job!WTF?not everywhere,just a couple spots.course once the clear's on,sanding is hell!what started as a favor for a friend is turning into a major pan in the a$$!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That sticky residue should wipe right off with mineral spirits leaving the paint intact....D'oh! Even if your paint isnt cured yet....let it dry and rub the goobery adhesive off later with spirits or compound....ordinarily it's no big deal other than the annoyance.

Generally I like to paint the stripe color first. Mask the stripe in then paint the car body. That's under ideal circumstances of course. Obviously thats not always possible and I've shot plenty the other way around too. Ya get what ya get and ya deal with it. There's no real right or wrong when painting other than fundamental nonos. 

Joe hit it right on the head though...light easy coats...I'm talking butterfly kisses man. This is durn near impossible for me with bombcans which is why I use the airbrush...but plenty of guys here do it with bombs all the time. 

Another super important tip is the masking tape itself. The thicker the tape, the thicker the edge build is. Some of the best lines I've ever shot were masked with regular old clear desk tape like ya wrap Xmas with. 

Always double check your edges and replace any tape that doesnt burnish down correctly...it WONT be OK....LOL ...AND remember that if your paint goes down a little dry and foggy (sometimes better actually) it'll be OK....the clear will save yer ass. Most all automotive metallics lay down dead as a doornail. The clear is what brings them to life. Dont make the mistake of trying to pound the luster on when you should be concentrating on laying gentle even color without drowning your edges.

The color is the picture....the clear is the lens that you view it through.

Good luck!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well put bill!now how about when the clear reacts with the base?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ahhhhhh-so!

Incompatibles! I'm a firm believer in test shots to eliminate this type of issue...especially if your crossing brands.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like Bill said, I use clear scotch tape for masking. Always good results.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys.i only had minor issues,thankfully,which i will attribute to a wet spot in the base.i will try the scotch tape.i am just frustrated cause i had did what i thinki to be a thumbs up job,so i cleared and it's back to sanding out the peel up.grrr i though i already finished this one.as for compatability,i won't cross brands again!thanks dave,bill and rich for your insights!
DOH!and you too,joe!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok.as far as the paint reaction went,i fixed it.patience patience patience,oh!that's the key i left in my other pants!just did a wet sand of the problem area,and a cleaning,and voila!all good.thanks guys,sorry i can't post pics right now,but i am trying to compile a compendium for y'all!(yeah i wish )just an update since last time maybe.got some 1/32,1/43 and some more ho since last i posted pics.look forward to seeing all of your collective genuis soon!sn 69


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well,the vette is complete!left it overnight,and awoke to a sunny morning!five thin coats of clear and reassembled.looks almost factory!little bit of texturing,but i am new to this,all in all,i think my buddy will be happy with the results.did up a tycopro to match!so we will be able to drive the 1/24 and an ho side by side!the tyco pro is converted to braids to run on his mdf coppertape track.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i took pics today,trying to fugure it out.an someone tell me how this stupid photobucket works??i can get my pics on,but can't get them here.ok here we go!got it sorted out after all!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done. Nice work!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks dave.it was that gadawful stars and stripes paint job before.it took alot of sanding to get the stars and stripes off.sandable auto primer,cheap red rattle can and five coats of clear.plus i had to strip evrything off of the body first,but well worth the effort.did it as a favor to a friend.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think it came out great!! Nothing like a matched set!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks ujoe!the tycopro will run on braids so we can run on the big track!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thats a cool match!!! Too bad you didnt have a Brit XKE to go with it!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Vettes look great...you did good Danielson! Mask on, Mask off...*

Nice Job slotnewbie,

It is nice to see you jumping in with both feet...GO FOR IT!

I will mention my little Poster Putty trick here again. It works great for those tiny areas you need to mask off but, use new Poster Putty for this trick. You can cut it with a knife or mold it as needed. 


Also use Tamiya making Hobby Tape because, it is afordable and works great. Comes in different thicknesses and they sell refills!

Bob...always paint away from your mask line & not into it...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks bob!i have admired many of your pieces and appreciate the encouragment in our nearly dying art.my friend jay was very happy when i unwrapped it at his house for the unveiling!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Also use Tamiya making Hobby Tape because, it is afordable and works great. Comes in different thicknesses and they sell refills!


I cut my Tamiya Tape into little stripes. That saves tape and
makes it more flexible, especially for the window seals or a
chrome trim. For me it's easier to have something that guides
my hand than painting these lines free hand.
I use this method also for lights and other details.























Ebi


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Is that yer 25 caliber drill?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*You can never be too careful*



Bill Hall said:


> Is that yer 25 caliber drill?


Good eyes! You can never be too careful protecting your slots. Bill - it's that same attention to detail that helps your cars turn out right, I bet you are good at spotting gems in the ebay junkyards as well!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Nonono, its a little chinese lighter with a jet flame.
Sometimes usefull to get things HOT


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

LOL thats a new one!!!!
A chinese lighter... LOL!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobwoodly said:


> Good eyes! You can never be too careful protecting your slots. Bill - it's that same attention to detail that helps your cars turn out right, I bet you are good at spotting gems in the ebay junkyards as well!


Naaaaaaw Tom,

That's what I keep the cat on the payroll for. I never worry when I drop something on the cave floor. He's always right on it. 'Cuz he gets a finder's fee.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ebi said:


> I cut my Tamiya Tape into little stripes. That saves tape and
> makes it more flexible, especially for the window seals or a
> chrome trim. For me it's easier to have something that guides
> my hand than painting these lines free hand.
> ...


ebi,

Hey thanks for posting up these pictures...this is a great maskling idea! 
This could help me get past my fear of front molded in window cars too. 
I will be using this for that for sure. 

That red race car looks mighty fine by the way!

Bob...a this for that kinda guy...zilla


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Bob,

it takes more time and patience but for my "free-hand-abilities"
thats the only way to get straight lines...
Even than for me it's more zen and no art of painting compared
to the impressing cars that you guys are showing here!!!

Thanks Bob for not focussing on the damn chinese l-i-g-h-t-e-r 


Ebi


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

good info guys.you rock!


----------

